# Don't forget....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

...to get a card for tomorrow or you'll be in deep do do's

:love7: 

Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Bought a cuddly toy yesterday from the petrol station for £4 when I filled up,

What do you want..........................blood :?: 8O 

tony :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've just spent a fortune at a local shop for a Valentine card - that's a hard earned quid I won't see again!

I'm still not sure what's the point of buying a card after nearly 48 years on marriage - but as you say it's better not to be in the do do if I can avoid it!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm using last year's


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I always feel guilty when I see the postman on Valentines days struggling with his huge sack of cards for me.  I decorated an entire room with them last year. 

I just wish that Tugboat would stop including a pair of his Yfronts though. 8O


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *KeithChestefield wrote:-* I've just spent a fortune at a local shop for a Valentine card - that's a hard earned quid I won't see again!


I got a penny change from my quid :wink:

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I would be deep in the mire if I *did *send one to Mrs Zeb.

Her immediate response would be, _"OK - What have you done/not done?"_

Dave :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I've just spent a fortune at a local shop for a Valentine card - that's a hard earned quid I won't see again!
> 
> I'm still not sure what's the point of buying a card after nearly 48 years on marriage - but as you say it's better not to be in the do do if I can avoid it!
> 
> :wav: :wav: :wav:


It all depends who you're giving g the card to! :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Ok ...own up...when was the last time you got one that was not from your partner? or when did you last send one to someone other than your partner?

No Bragging allowed :lol: 

( ok Barry I can see you already have .. bragged I mean ! :lol: )


Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I got at least 7 last year Mike, cost me a small fortune. :roll: 

Pete


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> I always feel guilty when I see the postman on Valentines days struggling with his huge sack of cards for me.  I decorated an entire room with them last year.
> 
> I just wish that Tugboat would stop including a pair of his Yfronts though. 8O


Shurrup, ya lying git, they were boxers, you obviously didn't even open them. The parcel, I mean, not the boxers. :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We are out to our local Indian curry house tonight .Did'ent realise it was valentine w/e  .She thinks I've planned it  "I'm so romantic "
Start off with a couple of bottles of cobra ,then onto the red wine,she will have her usual bottle of Asti.
And she will go halves with the bill :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Les


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Just knocked off a quick card with MS Publisher after the wife went to bed. I've always been the romantic sort :lol:


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Why change the habit of a lifetime!!

Himself does not remember my birthdays, never mind valentines day. Been like it for 40 odd years, so he is unlikely to change.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

> Why change the habit of a lifetime!!
> 
> Himself does not remember my birthdays, never mind valentines day. Been like it for 40 odd years, so he is unlikely to change.


Not a problem here. It's Cronkletta's birthday today as well. The kids are pretty good; they always remind me.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Many years ago I forgot to give my wife her birthday card and present before I went off to work (she was still asleep). This was long before mobile phones, so couldn't contact her during the day to wish her a happy birthday. When I got home it was evening time and so gave her the card and present. She said the day was nearly over and so don't bother next time.
So, the next year, being the obedient husband I didn't get her anything. Didn't go down very well. Damned if you do, damned if you don't. :?  :lol: 
DavidL


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I've never understood why women are so touchy about such stuff.

Only joking. I regularly used to send a bunch of dandelions via Interflora when I was away. Romantic fool that I used to be! :roll:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Following the cuddly toy, I even treated her to a McD , and this morning to a Greggs bacon sarnie and coffee, she's a lucky girl, no expense spared :lol: 

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My grandson (7) came yesterday from school so pleased with himself

"I gave a Valentine card to a girl in my class and she said yes  "

:lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I never forget to get the Daughter of Darkness a card, I wouldn't dare forget :evil: 

She, however, has never got me a valentines card  

Jim.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

SAVED!!

Picked a sprig of almond blossom from a roadside tree while the dog was having her morning crap.
She thought it was so romantic! :roll:


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Someone in our house forgot!! he's paying the price now though :twisted: :lol: 

I shouldnt grumble, (I didnt really) It is the first time in 50 + years and he does have a memory problem. Instead of the usual bucket of flowers, I bought (him paying) a plant for the garden so I'm quite happy. we are having a nice meal tonight though - me cooking!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I just photoshopped all mine on the Puter and emailed them. Well who the hell uses snail mail these days or paper and card? :roll: 

Im still in the dog house though as the flipping ISP's email system has gone down so they havent been delivered!! I have had to put them on a server but Mrs D has done a Flounce now and is too busy to look at them. Bugger.

I have a plan B though. There is a squeeky kitchen door which needs fixing. I have been building up to it for weeks and have decided today to push the boat out and find the WD40 and cure it. I know how to treat a girl.  Do you think its too much though? She might think Ive been "up to something". 8O


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *Spacerunner wrote:-* Picked a sprig of almond blossom from a roadside tree while the dog was having her morning crap.


You old smoothie you :lol:

Pete


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

barryd said:


> I just photoshopped all mine on the Puter and emailed them. Well who the hell uses snail mail these days or paper and card? :roll:
> 
> Im still in the dog house though as the flipping ISP's email system has gone down so they havent been delivered!! I have had to put them on a server but Mrs D has done a Flounce now and is too busy to look at them. Bugger.
> 
> I have a plan B though. There is a squeeky kitchen door which needs fixing. I have been building up to it for weeks and have decided today to push the boat out and find the WD40 and cure it. I know how to treat a girl.  Do you think its too much though? She might think Ive been "up to something". 8O


That's not a squeeky door, that's a built-in intruder alarm!
Bit slow there Barry, I'm surprised that wasn't in your excuse armoury.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I can see a new topic coming up in the morning "*Anybody know of a good carpenter in the Richmond area?"*We all know what your handywork is like Barry. Leave it alone.

DavidL


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well the online Valentines didnt go down very well. I am deeply hurt. They literally took minutes to create! The door wasnt as straight foward as I thought either. The WD40 can out of the boot of the car was knackered and wouldnt spray so I had to prise the nozzle off and kind of hold the outlet pipe down with a pen knife! Good thinking huh? It worked though so stick that in your pipe and smoke it. She still wasnt impressed. I give up. No romantic treats for me tonight it would seem then. Pah. Women!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

peejay said:


> ...to get a card for tomorrow or you'll be in deep do do's
> 
> :love7:
> 
> Pete


I wont be  we both think it's a load of old cods-wallop 

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We don't do cards

We don't do anything although a special meal is cooking

I gaze at him

And know

If I could choose again I tell him

I'd choose you

And 50 yrs on

It will have to do

He might not choose me

But hey who else would put up with him

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm deeply disappointed

Waited eagerly for my valantine cards

My toy boy nothing

My Tuggy nothing

Heathcliffe nothing

And the list goes on
What is the point of falling in love with all these people

Right that's it
I'm sulking and when I sulks I sulk 8) :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

My OH told me yesterday he was going to get me a bunch of flowers for valentines day when he left work but he couldn't coz he came home early with proper flu ( not man flu) and to prove it he has stayed in bed for two days.

To be fair he HAS got flu


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

PROB he's got hay fever

An allergy to flowers

:lol:  :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

That'll be it, good thinking, I'll tell him to stick to my normal valentines day pressy.....a packet of opal fruits.

In the past he had to be quite inventive with valentines and anniversary gifts as he was in the RAF and wasn't always at home, in fact we had been married for six years before we actually spent an anniversary together. He was in any of the following Cyprus, Italy, Sardinia, Falklands, Canada, Wales, phixing Phantoms or Tornadoes


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

No cards for us this year hut I got a huge bouquet of freesias - they are my favorite  
I got himself a box of milk tray - which we shared with the granddaughters last night and a chocolate orange which he can gobble at his leisure :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We don't do anything

We don't do birthdays or Christmas either

How we lasted 50 yrs I don't know :lol: 

In our younger days there was no money, that went to the kids birthdays and Christmas

That was our present, to manage to make those times special for them
And it sort of became a habit

All our money is now joint so it does make presents a bit weird 

Whatever he wants is his, whatever I want is mine

Whatever we want together is ours

So we buy loads of bulbs

He plants them up in fancy bowls in the greenhouse

And I have flowering hyacinths in the house
For ages
It takes Alsorts :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JLO said:


> That'll be it, good thinking, I'll tell him to stick to my normal valentines day pressy.....a packet of opal fruits.
> 
> In the past he had to be quite inventive with valentines and anniversary gifts as he was in the RAF and wasn't always at home, in fact we had been married for six years before we actually spent an anniversary together. He was in any of the following Cyprus, Italy, Sardinia, Falklands, Canada, Wales, phixing Phantoms or Tornadoes


Being away from home is no excuse.
I sent my fiancee (now the trouble and strife!) a bouquet from Port Stanley via Interflora in 1966! 
In those days the Falklands was the ends of the earth!! :lol:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Many years ago, Mrs Hurricane forgot our wedding anniversary. Her face was a picture that morning.

I think I might be fire proof for life. :lol: 

Mind you, I did take her tea in bed this year. 8)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When the kids were young

Albert worked on the taxis 
7 nights a week

On Sunday's he worked until he had their dinner money

Sometimes two sometimes four am

I waited up

He brought home Kentucky chicken and we shared a bottle of wine

Priceless

Well you can't recapture that can you

Aldra


----------

